# Wax purity for topical body products



## Beccster (Jan 1, 2021)

Seeking info on how to purify beeswax for cosmetic product use, if even possible. I'm concerned about not only mite treatment chemical residue, but environmental contaminants. I've searched the site and don't see what I'm looking for, but may be missing it. TIA


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

You can't as far as I know. If it's in the wax it there forever.
You need to buy wax that is known purity and graded for cosmetic use


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

You will want cappings wax. Cappings wax is new wax every year and is cut off the honey supers when honey is being harvested. Chemical treatments are not being applied while this wax is being produced or even present in the hive. About as guaranteed chemical free as you can get. Do not know if you are a beekeeper or not, so you may already know all of this.


----------



## Beccster (Jan 1, 2021)

JWPalmer said:


> You will want cappings wax. Cappings wax is new wax every year and is cut off the honey supers when honey is being harvested. Chemical treatments are not being applied while this wax is being produced or even present in the hive. About as guaranteed chemical free as you can get. Do not know if you are a beekeeper or not, so you may already know all of this.


Great to know that, thank you. I kept bees for 2 years, but I've never been certain as to the purity of the wax


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

I just want to point out the word you are using "purity" . 
If you are thinking of selling it then you can not know the Purity unless you test it.
Since you can not see where Your bees are going it is a bit hard to know.

FYI, I also think 'organic honey/bees' is also a joke since you can not control where they are going, eating, breeding etc.


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

ORGANIC HONEY is a feel-good name. I tell my girls not to collect water from the local farmer's pig pen but they don't listen.


----------



## Plannerwgp (May 18, 2019)

Beccster said:


> Seeking info on how to purify beeswax for cosmetic product use, if even possible. I'm concerned about not only mite treatment chemical residue, but environmental contaminants. I've searched the site and don't see what I'm looking for, but may be missing it. TIA


I use only cappings wax from my own hives. I also do not use any mite treatment until the honey is removed. This is not the best way to treat mites but does produce quality wax. I lost more hives by treating this year than when I didn't treat.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sunlight is a great purifier of beeswax. Pour it out in a thin sheet and leave it in the sun until it bleaches white. Most of the pesticides break down in sunlight.


----------



## Beccster (Jan 1, 2021)

Michael Bush said:


> Sunlight is a great purifier of beeswax. Pour it out in a thin sheet and leave it in the sun until it bleaches white. Most of the pesticides break down in sunlight.


That is good to know! I will do that. Thank you!


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Murdock said:


> ORGANIC HONEY is a feel-good name. I tell my girls not to collect water from the local farmer's pig pen but they don't listen.


Well if the pigs eat and drink Organic is not the collection still Organic?

GG


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Gray Goose said:


> Well if the pigs eat and drink Organic is not the collection still Organic?
> 
> GG


Maybe, but if pigs are like my hens, clean wonderful water just put out will make them drink out of a mud puddle just to piss me off.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

I thought to be considered "Certified Organic" the hives had to be surrounded by 80,000 acres of Non-pesticide land. I would think that if that is the requirement, there is not certified organic honey unless you go to northern Canada or the the middle of Yellowstone.


----------



## B2honey (Jan 19, 2021)

LarryBud said:


> I thought to be considered "Certified Organic" the hives had to be surrounded by 80,000 acres of Non-pesticide land. I would think that if that is the requirement, there is not certified organic honey unless you go to northern Canada or the the middle of Yellowstone.


The sonoran desert would be another place to get potentially 'organic' honey


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

B2honey said:


> The sonoran desert would be another place to get potentially 'organic' honey


Isn't that where the military tests stuff?


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Michael Bush said:


> Sunlight is a great purifier of beeswax. Pour it out in a thin sheet and leave it in the sun until it bleaches white. Most of the pesticides break down in sunlight.


Except the heavy metals like arsenic, pesticides are usually loaded with arsenic, it just stays there.


----------



## B2honey (Jan 19, 2021)

LarryBud said:


> Isn't that where the military tests stuff?


no


----------

